# garden island. SA



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

HIYA,

i am planning a trip to Garden Island and was just wondering if anyone has any tips for me. This trip is dependent on whether my raider is replaced by warranty byt his weekend.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday mate - the local bream comp is on this weekend, so most of the known haunts will be hammered by plenty of bream boats. But generally, north of the ramp (ie head towards St Kilda) theres a series of creeks on both sides of the channel that all hold plenty of bream. The creek mouths are shallow, so if you plan it right you can be in there without any hassles by the boats. Theres often schools of salmon trout at the entrance of these creeks too. Its a fair paddle from Garden Island ramp, but generally worth it. Good luck!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

when you headin down mate?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i dunno, its gettin more and more like im gonna be too sore. My knee is up for another op, and while i was loading my kayak on the 4wd roof before the pt hughes trip, i walked into a front end from a car, and but a big-ass hole in my leg.

but then again when have i ever said no to fishin before


----------

